
Amazing - People tweet pictures of their credit cards - Yoms
https://twitter.com/#!/needadebitcard
======
maxko87
Since this is already an automated account that finds all these tweets,
instead of just retweeting for publicity/humor's sake, they should add a
sentence telling each of the victims why this is bad. At least make sure they
themselves don't make that mistake again.

------
Yoms
Is basics of social media conduct a class that should be taught in school?

I mean, it's easy to say these are just idiots. But maybe they really don't
understand the ramifications...

